# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Folikum B6  opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Folikum B6,
skuteczny bezpieczny suplement diety, dobrze uzupełnia braki witaminy b6, sama stosowalam dlatego polecam !!

----------

